# Language Barrier



## ccw40 (Oct 14, 2014)

How difficult do you think it will be when I move from the USA to China to do business over there not knowing anything but english?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Some businesses here do have staff who are English speakers but a great many do not. You will really need to have a translator with you because those employed by the businesses are going to be more concerned with the profit for their boss than your side.

Translators here charge from 500 rmb a day upwards.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

